# mal etwas anderes als nur Siemens!



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2011)

Diese Woche habe ich mal einen Umsteigerkurs bei Beckhoff besucht, ich muss
wirklich sagen, die haben mich überzeugt. Der Kurs an sich war sehr straff, es 
wurde so einiges vermittelt aber auch abverlangt. Der Dozent war ein Praktiker
der den Stoff sehr gut rübergebracht hat, ohne groß abzuschweifen um die 
Zeit zu überbrücken, wie Mann es von anderen kennt. Gewöhnlich schlafe ich 
auf solchen Veranstaltungen ein, aber hier nicht. 

Zum System selber, wir sind ja bei uns in der Fa. mit Siemens verheiratet, 
aber wenn Mann mit den Gedanken und Sinn von der Fa. Beckhoff verstanden 
hat, merkt Mann erst was einen sonst als Inovation verkauft wurde, in wirklich-
keit den Beckhoff Steuerungen unterlegen ist. Ich habe nichts vermisst was ich
von Step 7 her gewohnt bin. Der Twin Cat Editor kommt ein vom aussehen ein
wenig verstaubt vor, aber es ist ein Effektives Werkzeug, von den Anfängen in
FUP, wo Mann sich sehr schnell eingearbeitet hat, geht es zu ST, diese Sprache
hat es mir sofort angetan, wenn ich mich bei SCL doch sehr oft sträube, da ich
nicht die Art mag wie Siemens, seinen Editor gestaltet hat, fühlte ich mich bei 
Beckhoff sofort wohl, Programmieren kann so schön sein. Wie der Texteditor 
sofort erkennt das die neu runter getippte Variabel noch nicht Deklariert ist,
sofort wird einen angeboten diese zu deklarieren ohne in den Deklarationsteil
zu gehen. Vlt noch mal schnell übersetzen, ob nicht ein Senikolon vergessen 
wurde, dann 'Einlogen' und sofort sieht kann alles getestet werden. Variabeln
werden, wie bekannt nicht nach Speicherbereichen wie Merker oder DB-Daten
sotiert, irgendwie macht es das leben leichter. Pointerzugriffe werden eigentlich
nicht Gebraucht sind aber möglich. 

Was erstmal ein wenig Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, ist der System-Manager aber
er ist halt ein mächtiges Werkzeug und für den Umsteiger neu, aber auch der
wird einen schnell vertraut, was mir gefallen hat ist die Übersichtlichkeit des
Projektes, die sehr schnell zugeordnet werden kann, vor allen Dingen schlank,
keine Projektgrößen, die bei minimal Projekten unmöglich per E-Mail versendet
werden können. Was spass macht das jede Speicherstelle des Systems aus-
gelesen werden kann, was insbesondere bei der Diagnose hilfreich ist. Diese
steht zur verfügung, ohne das sie erst mit systembausteinen erzeugt werden
muss, einfach die endsprechende Speicherbereich analysieren. 

Mal eben eine .TXT Datei erzeugen mit irgendwelchen Prozessdaten oder 
Parameterdaten ist kein Problemm, so etwas mach ich sonst immer über die
Visu mit einen Multipanel, die frage ist dann, sind die Daten dann auch 
Konsistent oder wird die Visu mit der Aufgabe überlastet, bei Beckhoff alles 
kein Problemm. So kann dann auch einmal die Visu schlanker ausfallen. 

HMI und Motion waren auch ein Thema und wurden mit derselben Plattform
betrieben, so schnell einen neuen Servo in ein SPS-Projekt einzubinden war
ich nicht gewohnt. Kommunikation zwischen zwei Systemen wurde auch ver-
mittelt und zeigt auch da den Vorteil von Beckhoff, es gibt dort auch keine 
Beschränkung. 

Mein Fazit ist Beckhoff meinen bisherigen Verwendeten System weit voraus, 
ich habe eine übersichtliche Plattform und nicht Dutzende Systeme die es dann
vlt noch nicht einmal miteinander können. Eigentlich kann der Begriff TIA eher
Beckhoff zugeordnet werden, nicht wie bei Siemens wo Motion, CNC, Visu 
immer eine andere Welt ist und auch mit den neuen Portal bleibt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Juli 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Diese Woche habe ich mal einen Umsteigerkurs bei Beckhoff besucht, ich muss
> wirklich sagen, die haben mich überzeugt. ......


 
Ich möchte dich dran erinnern das du damals bei der Vorstellung von V11 auf der alterwürdigen ALM auch begeisterst und überzeugt warst :


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich dran erinnern das du damals bei der Vorstellung von V11 auf der alterwürdigen ALM auch begeisterst und überzeugt warst :



Ja die Vorstellung von TIA hat mich begeistert, aber das Elend bzw. die
Ernüchterung Kam mit der Auslieferung. Ich habe wirklich nich erwartet das
die bei Siemens wieder den gleichen Fehler machen wie bei flexibel. 

Aber bei meiner Beckhoff Schulung hatte ich das Werkzeug in der Hand und
es entspricht eher meine Vorstellung von einen brauchbares Programm. Vor
allen Dingen kann man es mit einen Monitor bedienen.


----------



## bike (29 Juli 2011)

Wenn ein solches System einem präsentiert wird oder man eine Kurs besucht ist vieles völlig anders, als wenn man damit produktiv arbeiten und eine Maschine oder Anlage damit zum leben erwecken muss.

Twincad ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht das Heilsbringende der Automatisungstechnik.

Gestern die Euphorie für TIA11 heute für Twincad. 

Viel Erfolg wenn du damit eine Anlage oder Maschine zum erstenmal programmieren musst oder darfst.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2011)

mach dir mal um unsere Maschinen keine sorgen,
das schaffen wir auch ohne dich.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juli 2011)

Vergleicht man den Sprachumfang und die Leistungsfähigkeit von Beckhoff oder auch Codesys mit Siemens, dann erkennt man wie rückständig / veraltet Siemens ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (29 Juli 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vergleicht man den Sprachumfang und die Leistungsfähigkeit von Beckhoff oder auch Codesys mit Siemens, dann erkennt man wie rückständig / veraltet Siemens ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ich hatte auch einen Wochen-Lehrgang bei Beckhoff besucht und kann euch da nicht ganz folgen. Das heißt nicht, dass Beckhoff schlecht ist oder Siemens besser wäre oder oder oder. Beide Systeme sind einfach unterschiedlich und haben teilweise voneinander extrem abweichende Herangehensweisen.

Begeisterung hat sich bei mir jedenfalls nicht eingestellt, denn die Hauptprobleme, die ich mit Siemens habe (Einbindung von Fremdgeräten über Profibus, TCP/IP, RS232) habe ich mit Beckhoff ebenso, wie bei jeder anderen SPS. 

Auch das Theater der Sicherung von Variableninhalten vor Spannungsausfall halte ich bei den Beckhoffsteuerungen für völlig unbefriedigend. Darauf gibt es nur eine Antwort, bei Spannungsausfall darf gar keine Variable ihren Wert verlieren, dann muß man auch keine Kopfstände machen um so etwas zu erreichen. 

Der Systemmanager von Beckhoff hat mich bis heute nicht überzeugt, zu oft weiß ich einfach nicht, warum irgendwelche E/A nicht funktionieren, ach ja, nochmal einlesen ... oder nochmal dies hier die da. Wer nicht oft mit Beckhoff arbeitet hat damit ständig Probleme, die Philosophie dahinter ist mir nicht klar.

PS: Eines ist klar, V11 ist eine Riesenschrott, rückschrittlich und nicht für den Produktiveinsatz geeignet, das brauchen wir also mit nichts vergleichen, es ist einfach nur wertloser Mist.


----------



## StructuredTrash (29 Juli 2011)

Stolpersteine werden bei Schulungen meistens elegant umgangen, und davon gibt es auch bei Beckhoff genügend. Trotzdem gehört in meinen Augen der PC-basierten Automatisierungstechnik die Zukunft, und da ist Beckhoff wohl unbestritten der Vorreiter. Ich hoffe mal, dass zumindest Softwareschwachstellen wie die umständliche Handhabung der Schnittstelle zwischen CoDeSys-Compiler und Laufzeitsystem (System Manager) mit TwinCat 3 verschwinden. Und vielleicht sieht Beckhoff auch noch ein, dass  ein Industrie-PC einen nullspannungssicheren Speicher braucht.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2011)

Ich meinte mit meiner Aussage NICHT die eigentliche SPS / Hardware, sondern das Programmierkonzept und den Sprachumfang. Hier ist Siemens einfach rückständig.
An der Siemens Hardware hab ich wenig zu meckern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 Juli 2011)

Ich habe bisher mit Step5 (ein bißchen), Step7 V5.5, Fanuc VersaPro und B+R Automation Studio gearbeitet. Mit GROSSEM Abstand hat mir da B+R am besten gefallen. Einige Sprachen an Bord, Visu und Servoumrichter gehören ebenso zum Umfang von Automation Studio. Dazu eine große Palette an guter Hardware. Dazu noch ein guter Support mit persönlichem Ansprechpartner im TB, selbst wenn man nicht der große Kunde ist.
Daumen Hoch für B+R !!!


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> mach dir mal um unsere Maschinen keine sorgen,
> das schaffen wir auch ohne dich.



Du kannst versichert sein, dass ich mir nie Sorgen mache.
Denn ich weiß, dass das was ich mache, ich kann oder jemand kenne der es kann.


bike


----------



## bits'bytes (30 Juli 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher mit Step5 (ein bißchen), Step7 V5.5, Fanuc VersaPro und B+R Automation Studio gearbeitet. Mit GROSSEM Abstand hat mir da B+R am besten gefallen. Einige Sprachen an Bord, Visu und Servoumrichter gehören ebenso zum Umfang von Automation Studio. Dazu eine große Palette an guter Hardware. Dazu noch ein guter Support mit persönlichem Ansprechpartner im TB, selbst wenn man nicht der große Kunde ist.
> Daumen Hoch für B+R !!!



Wenn man hier mitliest und oft sieht mit welchen Problemen die Leute hier kämpfen, kann ich auch nur sagen, ich bin echt froh mit B&R arbeiten zu können. Probleme gibts natürlich auch hier, aber wenn man nicht immer die neuesten Funktionen und Hardware Komponenten verwenden muss hält sich das sehr in Grenzen.

Daher auch von meiner Seite mal einen Daumen hoch!!

bg
bb


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Juli 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auch das Theater der Sicherung von Variableninhalten vor Spannungsausfall halte ich bei den Beckhoffsteuerungen für völlig unbefriedigend. Darauf gibt es nur eine Antwort, bei Spannungsausfall darf gar keine Variable ihren Wert verlieren, dann muß man auch keine Kopfstände machen um so etwas zu erreichen.


Oh je - ich dachte, das wäre kein Thema mehr?



Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Eines ist klar, V11 ist eine Riesenschrott, rückschrittlich und nicht für den Produktiveinsatz geeignet, das brauchen wir also mit nichts vergleichen, es ist einfach nur wertloser Mist.


das sehe ich anders. Aber zugegeben: die vorliegende Designstudie ist für den Produktiveinsatz bestenfalls für 1200er tauglich. Bei der 300er zu 90% untauglich (bei mir). und eigentlich möchte ich von KOP-FUP-AWL ja nichts mehr wissen. Sprich: für mich wird die 1200er auch erst wirklich interessant, wenn dafür SCL/ST da ist


----------



## Chräshe (31 Juli 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auch das Theater der Sicherung von Variableninhalten vor Spannungsausfall halte ich bei den Beckhoffsteuerungen für völlig unbefriedigend. Darauf gibt es nur eine Antwort, bei Spannungsausfall darf gar keine Variable ihren Wert verlieren, dann muß man auch keine Kopfstände machen um so etwas zu erreichen.


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mit USV war das ja immer zu lösen, aber begeistern konnte ich mich dafür auch nicht.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt, mit den CPU's mit 1s USV, ist das endlich pflegeleicht und fast so einfach wie bei normalen remanenten SPSen. Ein Aufruf der Funktion FB_S_UPS ist notwendig. Aber das sollte noch zu schaffen sein...[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]TIA mit TwinCAT3 zu vergleichen, wäre aktuell ein Vergleich zwischen etwas, was zu haben ist und nicht funktioniert und etwas, was es noch nicht zu haben ist... 
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chräshe[/FONT]


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders. Aber zugegeben: die vorliegende Designstudie ist für den Produktiveinsatz bestenfalls für 1200er tauglich. Bei der 300er zu 90% untauglich (bei mir). und eigentlich möchte ich von KOP-FUP-AWL ja nichts mehr wissen. Sprich: für mich wird die 1200er auch erst wirklich interessant, wenn dafür SCL/ST da ist



Ich möchte KOP/FUP für normale Logik nicht missen, AWL nutze ich, weil viele Dinge einfacher gehen oder erst damit zu machen sind, SCL wäre mir oft lieber, ist mir aber in der Handhabung (der Editor von vor 1964, du weißt schon...) bei Siemens für einfache Aufgaben des öfteren zu fummelig.


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mit USV war das ja immer zu lösen, aber begeistern konnte ich mich dafür auch nicht.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt, mit den CPU's mit 1s USV, ist das endlich pflegeleicht und fast so einfach wie bei normalen remanenten SPSen. Ein Aufruf der Funktion FB_S_UPS ist notwendig. Aber das sollte noch zu schaffen sein...[/FONT]
> 
> ...



Gut, wenn sich da etwas getan hat.


----------



## StructuredTrash (31 Juli 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt, mit den CPU's mit 1s USV, ist das endlich pflegeleicht und fast so einfach wie bei normalen remanenten SPSen.[/FONT]


Ja, aber diese CPU`s sind ja noch die Ausnahme. Ich nehme mittlerweile die NOVRAM-Klemme EL6080. Die braucht bei Datenmengen bis 1kB unabhängig von der Zykluszeit 2 Zyklen zum Speichern, und es besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass bei SPS-Stop Nullen reingeschrieben werden wie bei dem Standard-NOVRAM.


----------

